# My feet are killin' me!



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

well, they were until i found these:









they are called 'shape-ups' and i found them at academy sports. for years, my wife and buds had been telling be to get some nice 'expensive' shoes to wear in the shop. i would buy the cheap on sale tennies or boots at wallum. being extra hard on shoes, i wasn't going to drop those happy bucks on shoes that would only last a couple of weeks. as we all know, we do more standing than walking in the shop. standing kills my feet. it got to where my heels would kill me after a couple hours in the shop and i had to go do other things. i tried those floor pads, they seemed to help some, but are expensive to cover the whole floor of the shop. insoles were a waste of time and dollars.

then one day on a trip to b'ham, my wife wanted to stop at academy for some camping supplies and talked me into the shoe department. doomed by 'the look' i reluctantly tried on several pairs, to no avail. maybe the price tag was screaming at me "NO". then my wife showed me the shape up. Shape-up? i told her , at 64 years old, i am not interested in toning my buttocks or calves…...... but, they looked interesting and tried them on. when i stood up, it was like NIRVANA!. i have very flat feet, and these shoes have extra, extra padding on the instep and when i stood up, the balls of my feet and heels were like hanging in space. here is a profile pic and it is worth a thousand words…....:









walking was another thing, had to learn how to walk all over again…......

yeah, they look kinda raunchy now, but they are six months old and i still wear them everyday, everywhere. which brings up the reason for this post.

last week, another trip to b'ham was in order (my wife is from b'ham so we make lots of trips there) and she said it was time for some new shoes since i embarrassed her by wearing my shop shoes everywhere. well, first place i headed was for the 'shape up', picked out my size and color and headed for the checkout…......:


















........headed to the shop!

laters, millzit


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Good shoes make all the difference in the world. I Never ever buy cheap shoes because you get what you pay for.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I can relate, Millzit! I could never find a pair of comfortable shoes. If you can avoid getting beat up for wearing them, the Dansko clogs really saved my feet and back.
.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I own about 3 pair of shoes and boots. One pair of field boots from Wally, one pair of super expensive, (to me), Wolverine steel toed work boots and a pair of ancient Wally's tennis shoes that were on sale.

I too am extremely flat footed and for many years wore custom orthtic insoles but at a cost of @ $500/pair, I couldn't afford them anymore and was miserable when the last set wore out.

Recently, (about a year and a half ago, I used one of those Dr. Scholl's foot machines that tell you what kind of insole you need. 
I happened to find a pair of the right number and for $50 was leary about how well they would work but now that I've had them for awhile I wouldn't go without them. They do everything the custom built ones did and will fit in all three pairs of foot wear that I own.

The downside is that they needed to be replaced about six months ago and I haven't done it yet. My feet have been getting more and more insistent that I replace the insoles very soon!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Al:* Now* I understand why you were always getting your butt kicked in New Orleans.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Chinese foot sandals rock. They hurt like heck for about a week with my socks on, then after that no socks and then there was no pain in my feet. Incredible. 
You mileage may vary, YMMV. 
Cost about $15.00 and worth every cent. In home use, morning and night.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I wear Merrells. Have a work pair an a "dress up" pair.
The well-fitted shoe DOES make a big difference..Tried all the brands, and settled on the Merrells 'cause they felt SO GOOD.
This is a good subject.
Bill


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

I know a couple folks that love those Shape-Ups doohickeyjobbers. Glad to hear they work for you. I also have a constant struggle with foot pain and your experience is putting me one step closer to swallowing my pride and trying a pair. I just can't get over how GOOFY they look and how odd a persons gait is when wearing them.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

True n'uff, Charlie:
.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

thnx for the review, and info. I am wearing a pair of Dr. Schols that kinda look like a casual shoe. They each have 2 velcro straps across the top instead of shoe laces. I've been wearing em for more than a year or so, and my feet and back are happy. I know what you mean tho. If yer feet or back hurt, it's ruff to get anything done


----------

